# Keeping Dry Out Hunting



## Mensio (6 January 2021)

As we have just come out of one of the wetter starts to the season, I wanted to know what tips and tricks everyone has up their sleeve for staying dry out hunting. 

Are there any specific products you can't live without? Do you wear Ri-drys?  Anyone out there know what they used to do in the 'olden days?' - pre Barbour etc?

Would love to know!


----------



## palo1 (7 January 2021)

I just don't think I could do hunting in bad weather without my ri-dry.  I don't know anything else remotely as good.  Waterproof trousers can be tricky but this year I have purchased a waterproof riding skirt which is brilliant.  Not been able to try it out hunting sadly but it is warm and waterproof and makes getting on and off much easier than in trousers!


----------



## Kat (7 January 2021)

Waterproof breeches from decathlon and a hunt coat with a goretex membrane, sealskinz gloves, ariat boots with a waterproof membrane


----------



## Smitty (7 January 2021)

We had the long cream riding macs.  Also, pure wool tweed/black jackets were up to quite a bit of weather.


----------



## Rowreach (7 January 2021)

Ridry overbreeches and blue coat.  Best money I ever spent.  Don't hunt these days but I still wear both.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (7 January 2021)

As my seasoned hunter friend always used to say, 'it stops at your skin'.  She thought those of us who complained about getting wet were wimps!  Personally, I think she felt better in direct proportion to the amount of stirrup cup punch she had imbibed.


----------



## Rowreach (7 January 2021)

Pearlsasinger said:



			As my seasoned hunter friend always used to say, 'it stops at your skin'.  She thought those of us who complained about getting wet were wimps!  Personally, I think she felt better in direct proportion to the amount of stirrup cup punch she had imbibed.
		
Click to expand...

I  used to belong to a very smart hunt where the very idea of protecting yourself from the elements would probably have had you sent home 

Irish hunts are far more sensible


----------



## oldie48 (19 January 2021)

Rowreach said:



			I  used to belong to a very smart hunt where the very idea of protecting yourself from the elements would probably have had you sent home 

Irish hunts are far more sensible 

Click to expand...

Ridiculous isn't it? Daughter when quite young refused to dress for the rain to go hunting as she'd been told it was bad form. I told her to wear a long mac or not go. It poured all day long, she had a lovely time but half the field disappeared after a couple of hours. Perhaps these "traditions" should go the way of the servants that used to arrive with dry clothing and deal with all the sopping gear. Just stupid snobbishness IMHO.


----------



## palo1 (19 January 2021)

oldie48 said:



			Ridiculous isn't it? Daughter when quite young refused to dress for the rain to go hunting as she'd been told it was bad form. I told her to wear a long mac or not go. It poured all day long, she had a lovely time but half the field disappeared after a couple of hours. Perhaps these "traditions" should go the way of the servants that used to arrive with dry clothing and deal with all the sopping gear. Just stupid snobbishness IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

Madness! We have no such reservations here and generally on a wet day we are all in waterproofs - ri-dry's a plenty but also ordinary farmer's waterproofs.  Hunt staff tend to go for a ri-dry and cream waterproof overtrousers with the rest of us however we like!  It just means we can enjoy the day really and none of us give a thought to whether or not it is 'bad form'!! We are quite a small, informal hunt though and 'bad form' is far less important to us than 'joining in' and 'staying dry' lol... But open hill country does require a different sort of weatherproofing to some vale country.  To be honest, most people who want to can look very smart in waterproofs - sadly I am not one of them!!


----------



## Hackback (19 January 2021)

Oh my, I've never heard of Ri-dry - they look amazing.  I'm not sure we'd be allowed to wear them as standard - on a really wet day a message goes out that waxes are allowed.  TBH I'm one of those 'it stops at your skin' people, but I'm more concerned about my horse.  He doesn't like being cold and although he loves nothing more than a good gallop, the hanging about between the lines isn't ideal and I could do with something to cover his back and quarters until we move off again.  Something that tucked up discretely behind the saddle that I could let down during the stops would be ideal, but I don't think such a thing exists.

Not that there looks to be much chance of hunting this season ...


----------



## palo1 (20 January 2021)

Hackback said:



			Oh my, I've never heard of Ri-dry - they look amazing.  I'm not sure we'd be allowed to wear them as standard - on a really wet day a message goes out that waxes are allowed.  TBH I'm one of those 'it stops at your skin' people, but I'm more concerned about my horse.  He doesn't like being cold and although he loves nothing more than a good gallop, the hanging about between the lines isn't ideal and I could do with something to cover his back and quarters until we move off again.  Something that tucked up discretely behind the saddle that I could let down during the stops would be ideal, but I don't think such a thing exists.

Not that there looks to be much chance of hunting this season ...
		
Click to expand...

No, sadly I think you are right about not much chance of hunting this season    Ri-dry's are amazing.  MUCH better than wax jackets and lots of hunt staff wear them and look very smart.  Re: your horse - I think it is possible to get a quarter sheet that will roll discreetly up to the back of your saddle; I have seen them, both on the internet (somewhere!) and out and about.  Very handy for horses that might be vulnerable to tying up too.  I will try to find a link...


----------



## Hackback (20 January 2021)

palo1 said:



			No, sadly I think you are right about not much chance of hunting this season    Ri-dry's are amazing.  MUCH better than wax jackets and lots of hunt staff wear them and look very smart.  Re: your horse - I think it is possible to get a quarter sheet that will roll discreetly up to the back of your saddle; I have seen them, both on the internet (somewhere!) and out and about.  Very handy for horses that might be vulnerable to tying up too.  I will try to find a link...

Click to expand...

Thanks, that would be brilliant.  I did search for one last season but didn't come up with anything, but then again last season was pretty much wiped out with the terrible rain and ground conditions we had so I didn't need it in the end!


----------



## Rowreach (20 January 2021)

Hackback said:



			Thanks, that would be brilliant.  I did search for one last season but didn't come up with anything, but then again last season was pretty much wiped out with the terrible rain and ground conditions we had so I didn't need it in the end!
		
Click to expand...

Equafleece do one, but I think they may only be hi viz ones.  You could probably stick similar straps onto a normal one and make your own version.


----------



## palo1 (20 January 2021)

Rowreach said:



			Equafleece do one, but I think they may only be hi viz ones.  You could probably stick similar straps onto a normal one and make your own version.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it was equafleece!  Here: https://www.equafleece.co.uk/horses/quarter-sheet.  They do make things to order so they may be able to make one in a colour of your choosing.  The other thing that might work is to have a saddle bag that you could pop a small fleece sheet in. If you had clips on the sheet you could easily attach to D rings on the rear of your saddle as and when needed. I have a hunting saddle bag that would easily accomodate a small fleece sheet, probably not much else but it would allow you to do that! Depends on whether you have D rings on the back of your saddle too though they can be easily added.   It is a good idea in fact to have something to keep a horse warm with...I may toy with this idea myself!!  Thank  you for the idea


----------



## Hackback (20 January 2021)

Thank you both, that is just what I was looking for, only not fluorescent!  I've sent them a message asking if they could do it in black or navy.  Absolutely fab!


----------



## palo1 (21 January 2021)

Hackback said:



			Thank you both, that is just what I was looking for, only not fluorescent!  I've sent them a message asking if they could do it in black or navy.  Absolutely fab!
		
Click to expand...

I think if Equafleece can't make a black or navy one, someone else would bound to be able to help but Equafleece people are usually super-helpful!!


----------



## spacefaer (2 February 2021)

I keep dry with a long Musto coat - it's a dark green and quite fitted so looks pretty smart.  I've also got vintage wool breeches that are pretty impervious to rain. 
Friend of mine makes the Thi-dry riding apron - that can be fleece lined as well as waterproof.  They're seen a lot around here!


----------

